
Cassini's Grand Tour - mojoe
http://www.nationalgeographic.com/science/2017/09/cassini-saturn-nasa-3d-grand-tour/
======
mojoe
Cassini has completed its mission at Saturn. As predicted, the spacecraft lost
contact with Earth Sept. 15 at 4:55 a.m. PDT (7:55 a.m. EDT):
[https://saturn.jpl.nasa.gov/mission/saturn-tour/where-is-
cas...](https://saturn.jpl.nasa.gov/mission/saturn-tour/where-is-cassini-now/)

